# GHRP mixing



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi guys quick question .. i have mixed

5mg vial GHRP with 2.5 ml of BAC water.. i need to shoot 100mcg each shot what number do i draw on the insulin pin.. ? i work out my HCG the same way but i am just confused now lol ..

thanks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Sizar,

From my notes:-

GHRP2 (5MG/VIAL) - 300mcg shot first thing in morning, midday and last thing at night. I have mixed 5MG vial with 5ML of water then dosage is 0.3ML.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Hi Sizar,
> 
> From my notes:-
> 
> GHRP2 (5MG/VIAL) - 300mcg shot first thing in morning, midday and last thing at night. I have mixed 5MG vial with 5ML of water then dosage is 0.3ML.


no mate 300mcg is TOO much .. saturation dose per shot is 100mcg then after that you won't get much benefit from the higher dose mate.. read PSCARB study on this.

i mixed mine with 2.5 ml of water and the vial is NEARLY full to the top lol what can i do lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

GHRP = Growth hormone releasing peptide

BAC water = bacteriostatic water

1000ug = 1mg

so 1mg = (? / 5) x 2.5ml =

After rearrangement of formula ? = 2ml


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> GHRP = Growth hormone releasing peptide
> 
> BAC water = bacteriostatic water
> 
> ...


i dont understand that mate..

for example

insulin pin has 100ius = 1ml

1mg = 1000mcg

i got 5mg = 5000mcg

i mixed it with 2.5ml = 250 ius reading on the pin

if i draw 10ius = 250mcg? not surel ol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

5iu on slin pin mate


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

WRT said:


> 5iu on slin pin mate


thank you  reps reps ill do 3 shots see how i get on


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

sizar said:


> i dont understand that mate..
> 
> for example
> 
> ...


Inital calc done upside down sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry

1000mcg or 1000ug = 1mg

You need to shoot 100mcg [100ug]

so ghrp is in a vial of 5mg

and you have BAC water of 2.5ml

[5/?] x 2.5 ml = 100mcg [100ug]

? = 5 ml

So you should go up to 5ml on syringe.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

sizar said:


> thank you  reps reps ill do 3 shots see how i get on


No worries bud



Callofthewild said:


> Inital calc done upside down sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry
> 
> 1000mcg or 1000ug = 1mg
> 
> ...


How can he go up to 5ml when he's only put 2.5ml water in? :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

WRT said:


> 5iu on slin pin mate


yep this...


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

WRT said:


> No worries bud
> 
> How can he go up to 5ml when he's only put 2.5ml water in? :lol:


I dunno my maths sums iz comin up all wrong........... :confused1:

He has a vial of GHRP of 5mg

and bac water of 2.5 ml

He needs 1mg [1000ug] of ghrp

so...

___ x 2.5 = 1mg [1000mcg]

5

so ? = 2

That was the first way I worked it out and I dunno about 2 and iu conversions etc soooooooooooowi


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

CoW its 100mcg of ghrp mate not 1000...


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> CoW its 100mcg of ghrp mate not 1000...


oops

my answer would then come out as 0.2


----------

